# Chickens in the Road Farm for sale in WV



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

The former farm of Suzanne McMinn of Chickens in the Road is for sale.

40 acres in WV.

Property info

If you've read her blog you'll know that there are some issues which may be a problem for some but might sound like a bonus to others. 

It is secluded and not on a hard road. It is bordered by a creek on one side that is hard to cross at certain times of the year. The house is up on a hill which is hard to get in and out of during the winter when it snows.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sounds like something Nick would like. His ideal location requires 4WD to get in and out...


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

315k is kinda spendy for me. Nice place tho!


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice place! Too much house for me, though.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would take this is a HEARTBEAT! (After I win the Lottery! LOL)


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

I read her blog, but apparently it's been too long since I hopped over there - why is she selling?  I always loved reading her stuff..

Pardon the typos - this was sent via Tapatalk on my cell phone!


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

She bought another farm, one that is more accessible and easier to work. 

Also she broke up with "52" who apparently had a percentage of ownership in the old farm.


----------

